# livery yard pettiness this one will amaze you



## aintgotnohay (9 September 2011)

i bought a new pink wheelbarrow last week id saved up and it cost me £45 as was fed up of small metal one i had.jokingly said i was going to lock it up if people on diy yard used it.well some of them decided to put it on the stable roof one night-fine i can take a joke-thought it was funny.then they filled it with water and put it on a lower roof and yes you guessed it i got bloomin soaked but found the whole thing amusing.so i thought right ill padlock it up for a joke.the daughters livery manager who is a livery has cut through the lock and put the following on fb

 "I did it wednesday u go n buy another lock i'll just smash the barrow up next time, ********ng pathetic lockin ur barrow up thought u woz an adult not a child"

its my barrow and surely ill decide wot to do with it.im just gobstacked.

what would you do?


----------



## Scheherezade (9 September 2011)

Leave! Absolutely shocking behaviour.


----------



## Dancing Queen (9 September 2011)

Move yards!

speak to yard owner/manager tell them about the behaviour and the abusive comments posted on FB.

Seriously I hate FB - never known so many cases of bullying since its inception!


----------



## Clippy (9 September 2011)

I think i'd be looking for somewhere else to keep my horse.

How can you enjoy your horse when you have people like that around you?


----------



## ThePony (9 September 2011)

Yikes, nice yard you are on!!  I have to admit that I wouldn't have found the 'jokes' with it all that funny either tbh - my stuff on the yard is mine, it isn't a bloody lending library!

If they have a big issue with you locking it then surely speaking to you about it like an adult would have been better than posting that on fb.  If that is indicative of their general attitude then I have to admit that I would be considering walking.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (9 September 2011)

Amazed is an understatement. These are nasty people. The word bully springs to mind.


----------



## WoodfordFox (9 September 2011)

I think she needs to grow up and apologise. You are a paying client and personally I think you've put up with a lot already in the name of 'fun'.


----------



## joeanne (9 September 2011)

Would would I do?
I would find a new yard pronto. What on earth does your YM/YO have to say about such appauling behaviour?


----------



## skydancer (9 September 2011)

Move yards- this has gone from a joke to bullying - simples


----------



## Dancing Queen (9 September 2011)

jealousy!


----------



## PolarSkye (9 September 2011)

That's bullying IMHO - I'd be moving yards pronto.

No'one deserves to be treated like that.  What children.

P


----------



## jeeve (9 September 2011)

are that really is extreme. you have a right to have your things left alone, the first time may have been funny, probably not after that.


 I would be speaking to the yard manager, and let them know that you are not happy. Mostly I would not be happy being spoken to/left a message  like that.


----------



## joeanne (9 September 2011)

Oh and invoice her for the cost of the lock!!!
Cheeky bint!


----------



## Flummoxed (9 September 2011)

I would be having very stern words with the YM. Sorry, I'm a little unclear - was this the YM's daughter???????????


----------



## aintgotnohay (9 September 2011)

yes it is ym daughter.she took the comment off but id already seen it and its in my email.


----------



## Flummoxed (9 September 2011)

Then show that e-mail to the mother and insist that daughter pays for new lock.


----------



## aintgotnohay (9 September 2011)

need some help finding another yard near tamworth,staffs if anyone knows and got to get off while they not there.only got one pony now so need transport aswell.


----------



## jsr (9 September 2011)

Wheelbarrow on the roof yes that's funny. With water in? Nope not funny, and now well it's down right bullying and I'd be packing my horses bags and taking my business elsewhere (along with with pink barrow!!).


----------



## Angua2 (9 September 2011)

take the barrow home!!  and show that FB comment to the parent, and invoice for a new lock!!


----------



## Winklepoker (9 September 2011)

I too would be looking for a new yard, I would feel really sad and threatened about that but I am quite a sensitive soul when it comes to atmospheres and bullying x


----------



## Kenzo (9 September 2011)

Oh my word! Is she for real? 

What a horrible nasty spiteful thing to say to a fellow livery who has gone along with their jokes (even if they did do them to take the pee a bit, least you took it on the chin and went along with it), but to say that, its disgusting behaviour and even more so from the YO daughter, what a nasty piece of work.

I wouldnt stand for that, its bullying, Id be tempted to say sling your hook and leave but I dont believe in letting bullys get away with things like that, so be mature about it, tell your YO and say you want an apology from her (gives her a chance to put things right and then start a fresh hopefully) if not then Id be looking for somewhere else, makes me so mad reading this, how can people be so cruel.


*takes deep breaths*


----------



## Damnation (9 September 2011)

If it were me, I would NOT be impressed.
I would invoice daughter and parent for a new lock, and be leaving that yard! 
I would also be having strong words with daughter and parent and showing the parent the email. Disgusting behavioiur. 
I am sorry but I just can't tolerate bad manners


----------



## YasandCrystal (9 September 2011)

Agree with outher posters - to hide barrow once - yes funny, to continue with joke NOT funny. To cut through chain - disgusting behaviour. How dare she?! I would leave if you can. You have to be comfortable at your yard.


----------



## Sauerkraut (9 September 2011)

How old is the daughter? 
What a ......! No I wouldn't let her get away with it. You are a paying customer and I would go to YO and tell her you are leaving because of her daughter. Show her the Email too. YO is loosing business because her daughter hasn't got manners and is a little sh*** ehm I meant Bully! 

Honestly, look for a new yard. You don't want to always have a bad feeling going to your yard. Having horses is about having fun, a good time and enjoying the time together. 

Hope you find a lovely yard asap!


----------



## catdragon (9 September 2011)

Have PM'd you.

This is beyond belief, sounds like a really spoilt brat..


----------



## Wagtail (9 September 2011)

PolarSkye said:



			That's bullying IMHO - I'd be moving yards pronto.

No'one deserves to be treated like that.  What children.

P
		
Click to expand...

Agree. This is a clear case of bullying and th OP should leave ASAP as they don't deserve her money.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (9 September 2011)

aintgotnohay said:



			need some help finding another yard near tamworth,staffs if anyone knows and got to get off while they not there.only got one pony now so need transport aswell.
		
Click to expand...


Why do you need to leave when they're not there?  The YO's daughter is the one in the wrong here.  You'll still need to settle any bills if you're leaving although you could deduct the price of the lock from anything outstanding.


----------



## aintgotnohay (9 September 2011)

Double_choc_lab said:



			Why do you need to leave when they're not there?  The YO's daughter is the one in the wrong here.  You'll still need to settle any bills if you're leaving although you could deduct the price of the lock from anything outstanding.
		
Click to expand...

im only there still cos they owe me money!! at least £300.


----------



## Pampered Ponies (9 September 2011)

Just find somewhere else and once you have got everything loaded and out of there, give them some good old honest feedback - whilst trying to remain objective and with dignity (I'd be hopeless at that part).

That way you remove yourself from any response/antics from the spiteful little moo


----------



## Dancing Queen (9 September 2011)

aintgotnohay said:



			im only there still cos they owe me money!! at least £300.
		
Click to expand...

get your money back asap and go! dont leave anything down there anymore xx


----------



## FairyLights (9 September 2011)

Move asap and involve the police for criminal damage or spend some money on a solicitors letter and request the cost of the lock and damages for getting soaked,new clothing for instance. this incident is beyond a joke.


----------



## Flummoxed (9 September 2011)

This is clearly a bigger issue than just a wheelbarrow as you now say that they owe you money and you want to clear off without them knowing?????????????????


----------



## Frumpoon (9 September 2011)

What about Grendon Equestrian - they are near Tamworth and v good facilities.
Horsepower in Streethay near Lichfield?
There's a couple more near Lichfield that look good? Google?


----------



## aintgotnohay (9 September 2011)

they were taking money of livery every month and i was happy with that arrangement.its the pettiness and the unprofessionalism of the yard that gets to me.its the bit about smashing my barrow up that has upset me as id worked hard for that.these people aint got jobs they r single parents on benefits so have all day to mess about.i havent.


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 September 2011)

I'd be informing the police, it's probably a civil matter but might be covered as criminal damage.  

I'd also be singing from the rooftop about the unprofessionalism of the yard, there's more than one way to skin a cat, take your horse off the yard and make sure you spread the word.  Tidy horsey people have to stick together and hit the bullying YO's where it hurts   A bad reputation is the worst thing in the horse world!

(Can you tell I've had similar treatment...? )


----------



## Sheep (9 September 2011)

That takes pettiness to a whole new level.

What's wrong with wanting to secure your stuff?! At my yard everyone locks up their stuff. If someone needs to use it, they ask. Simples!

I can totally understand why you'd want to leave. Good luck finding somewhere new with better fellow- liveries!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (9 September 2011)

I don't like people using my barrow because I keep it clean as I carry my horses soaked hay net in it, its so irritating to go and get it and someone has not only used it but left it dirty.

Get your flippin own stuff, another pet hate of mine, is I don't mind people borrowing stuff but put it back after as you found it


----------



## brucethegypsycob (9 September 2011)

get the hell out of there before this appalling bullying behaviour escalates into something far more sinister and dangerous. report the FB message to the FB people and block her from your pages. KEEP A WRITTEN LOG OF ALL THE INCIDENCES that have occurred no matter how funny you initially thought they were. they were not funny. i dont know how old you are but if  appropriate re your age make sure your parents are well aware of what is going on. i would also suggest you speak with the yard owner but make sure you take  a parent or friend along with you to act as a witness to the conversation particularly if YO is related to any of the others involved in the incidences.
and take care of yourself and horsey. xx


----------



## Dancing Queen (9 September 2011)

aintgotnohay said:



			they were taking money of livery every month and i was happy with that arrangement.its the pettiness and the unprofessionalism of the yard that gets to me.its the bit about smashing my barrow up that has upset me as id worked hard for that.these people aint got jobs they r single parents on benefits so have all day to mess about.i havent.
		
Click to expand...

Another reason why they have done it - they are jealous of you. I hope you get your money back and i hope you can find a yard with more desirable people. x


----------



## ChestnutConvert (9 September 2011)

I would move house, horse and all to my area and come to my yard.... *subtle hint to all out there!* 

I haven@t got a DIY yard but have similar feelings - i don't like my stuff to be shared around. You lose track too easily on what went where and then the vanish and it comes out of your own pocket again.
I would be looking at another yard though....somewhere that you and your belongings get respected!


----------



## kal40 (9 September 2011)

You may prefer not to say but I have to ask the question, why do they owe you?

I think I would do the same as others on here have already said.  I would send a letter outlining the incident, enclose an invoice, ask for a response and payment within seven days and tell them if you haven't had that, you will be contacting the police to report the criminal damage and the addition threat to damage your property again.

I would move too.


----------



## clip_clop (9 September 2011)

Leave. Put all your stuff in the barrow and evacuate! I'd hide the barrow even more in the meantime tho!


----------



## JennBags (9 September 2011)

This must be the same yard that you posted about 2 months ago saying you wanted to leave, and the YM's daughter owed you £200 - how on earth has it now gone up to £300?  Why would you lend someone more money who has already proved themselves to be unreliable and irresponsible?

Sorry but something about this whole saga doesn't ring true to me.

However if it is all true, I think I would write the money off and get out as soon as possible.  You have lasted without the money for 2 months, it's not worth the hassle I would say.


----------



## aintgotnohay (9 September 2011)

i left but had to come back other yard shut down.woman had had enough.im leaving soon as find somewhere else.


----------



## Dancing Queen (9 September 2011)

can you afford to stand the loss of £300? if so I would search with gusto and move off - however, rightly or wrongly i would just leave and give them 24 hours notice. if they owe you money you wont have any bills to settle up - so you could actually leave without telling them - depends on how annoyed you are.

They would have had the sharp end of my tongue when they filled it with water! you are very patient. xx


----------



## MadBlackLab (9 September 2011)

I dont blame u for locking it up. I have to lock everything up at my yard. I've even had the end of my hose nicked


----------



## Achinghips (9 September 2011)

Is this the livery yard at Pye Green?


----------



## Waffles (9 September 2011)

I'd seriously think about leaving..... Or, you could put some of that paint that never dries on the handles (or some other nasty substance) and just leave it for them to use.


----------



## Smallhorses (9 September 2011)

aintgotnohay said:



			"I did it wednesday u go n buy another lock i'll just smash the barrow up next time, ********ng pathetic lockin ur barrow up thought u woz an adult not a child"

its my barrow and surely ill decide wot to do with it.im just gobstacked.

what would you do?
		
Click to expand...

Tell her to resit her English GCSE - "u woz" WTF is that?!


----------



## bluestar (9 September 2011)

OMG, I'm sorry to hear that you've had such a bad experience. 

Like everyone else has said, it's bullying, I would'nt have found the first two "jokes" funny. Kepp a log of everything that happens and ask the YO to have a chat with you so you can get your side over. 

The one thing that has always upset me about the horsey world is when you get a few nasty idiots like that at a yard. 

Chin up, i hope you are able to move soon, to a nice yard!


----------



## Chestnutmare (9 September 2011)

Oh this all sounds really awful, I would think you are quite young too, so perhaps time to involve parents to this situation.
They are not jokes at all, I would be livid if someone purposly touched and hid, damaged or whatever any of my belonging's horse things are not cheap as we all know!.
I am VERY anal about anyone using my wheelbarrow especially, don't know why just am, I would have no issues if anyone wanted to borrow it or anything else if they just asked and left it as it was found.

Suggest you google yards in your area, put note up in local tack shops etc, but without stating why etc in order to keep you and your pony/stuff safe until you are out of there.

Main thing is to get yourself and your horse out of there, as they sound like little brats with nothing else better to do and the fact you were 'threatened' via a social networking site and have evidence doesn't bode well for the daughter and I am sure her mother won't know about this either, so might be worth showing her it - once you are out of that yard and ask for the money back for your damaged lock... these things cost money!!

Best of luck with it all and really hope you manage to find somewhere nicer quick!


----------



## horseless jorge! (9 September 2011)

I don't think I've ever heard anything so ridiculous as someone filling a wheelbarrow with water and then putting it on a roof. And you found that funny?! I would have been absolutely livid, and I would have probably soaked them all with the hose!!
So you went out bought the barrow, and the touched that. Then you bought a lock and they touched that?! I'd be having a *serious* talk with the yard manager about her petty daughter.


----------



## becca1305 (9 September 2011)

haha I agree definetely needs to resit english gcse. Sort yourself out with a new yard. When you know you can safely move that day (as I wouldn't trust these people) show the mother the comment and demand money back for both lock and monies owed. If the mother is a social undesirable like her daughter I would threaten that you will get the police involved (providing you can prove they owe you money) and whilst showing her the comment point out (very sweetly  )that you are not sure whether to be more appalled by the comment or the atrocious grammar within it. These people sound pathetic, putting the barrow on the roof the first time, without the following info which puts it in the context of bullying, I would have found funny, after that absolutely not! 
Good luck getting the horsey safely settled in a new home!


----------



## KVH (9 September 2011)

You were patient putting up with the girl's pranks, let alone threats on FB and cutting through the padlock! 
All the best in finding a new yard asap!


----------



## aintgotnohay (9 September 2011)

Achinghips said:



			Is this the livery yard at Pye Green?
		
Click to expand...

no its near atherstone warks.


----------



## ISHmad (9 September 2011)

Jeez I'd get out of the playground as quick as you can and leave them to it.  That is no way to behave, particularly threatening to smash up YOUR equipment if you choose to protect it from idiots like that.


----------



## aintgotnohay (9 September 2011)

i have had a very nice pm message from somebody who might be able to help me out.im all for having a laugh and bit of yard banter but this has gone to far.i see myself as a generous person who will always help somebody out-but ive not had so much as an apology or anything from the woman who did this except 'bring it on bitch lol'.


----------



## Scheherezade (9 September 2011)

Nasty piece of work. There's no point surrounding yourself with people like that - especially not when you're paying for the privilege!


----------



## OneInAMillion (9 September 2011)

I would move yards :/


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (9 September 2011)

Have pm'd you


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (9 September 2011)

What horrible behaviour, do a screen print of the fb comments. Then you have some proof of it, she's admitted damaging your property, that in itself is a crime you could report to the police. 
As for putting the wheelbarrow on the roof, I would've gone mental! You are clearly more patient then me! Yikes!! Report that also!!


----------



## aintgotnohay (9 September 2011)

Toby_Zaphod said:



			Have pm'd you 

Click to expand...

thnak-you toby.i have replied.if you need any more info let me know.
you are all so kind on here.i never expected this reply.think im just going to right the money off they owe me and do a flit.ive seen what happens to other liveries.some have walked and some have been thrown off.there have been some standing on the road with their horses and all their stuff on the floor.


----------



## CeeBee (9 September 2011)

Another thread that reminds me how lucky I am to rent land on my own albeit with no facilities whatsoever. 
Why are people so blooming horrid?? 
Good luck Op in finding somewhere nicer for you and your horse, that place sounds just awful


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (9 September 2011)

Did you say they were on benefits? Sorry if I've got that wrong I couldn't go through all the posts again to check. If they are then a little word in your local benefit fraud office might be required once you have left... And the tax office too.


----------



## rascal (9 September 2011)

This is why we rent  on our own! It doent sond like they care about anyone or anything, and dont know how to treat people. The girl needs a good talking to about how she behaves but i cant see her getting it. Hopefully their wonderfull reputation will spread far and wide and people will avoid the place. 
At the last yard we were on one woman used to leave our big barrow full of muck in the middle of the fields, expecting me to empty it to do my own muck picking, i borrowed someone elses a few times, once i emptied it in the field where she left it, she got the message! 
I hope you find your perfect yard.


----------



## DragonSlayer (9 September 2011)

I'd buy another lock and leave a message -

'Touch this lock and it won't be the only thing getting smashed...'...

There are some serious fruitloops out there!


----------



## DragonSlayer (9 September 2011)

I <3 My Teddi said:



			What horrible behaviour, do a screen print of the fb comments. Then you have some proof of it, she's admitted damaging your property, that in itself is a crime you could report to the police. 
As for putting the wheelbarrow on the roof, I would've gone mental! You are clearly more patient then me! Yikes!! Report that also!!
		
Click to expand...

DEFINATELY printscreen it! Then you can show it to EVERYONE! That'll rain on their parade....


----------



## bumblelion (9 September 2011)

Move yards!! You've taken enough if their "fun"! There's plenty of yards out there which will happily take your money and show you respect! I hate Facebook, closed my account down months ago! I'd seriously leave out of principal!


----------



## jendie (9 September 2011)

You mean to say she filled it with water, puts in on the roof and then has the audacity to post that on FB ?  What a pratt. Leave the yard.


----------



## HappyHorses:) (9 September 2011)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			Did you say they were on benefits? Sorry if I've got that wrong I couldn't go through all the posts again to check. If they are then a little word in your local benefit fraud office might be required once you have left... And the tax office too.
		
Click to expand...

Was thinking the excact thing! Lazy buggers, wouldn't have so much time to cause you greif if they had to actually work for a living


----------



## Angua2 (9 September 2011)

aintgotnohay said:



			think im just going to right the money off they owe me and do a flit.
		
Click to expand...

Or look at it as payment in lieu of notice!!

As many have said, leave.  The behaviour is bullying/harrasment and is unacceptable. If you can find somewhere sooner rather than later then go.


----------



## miss_bird (9 September 2011)

I so would not of found any of it funny and would of had the little bint by the throat.
Time to look for a new yard then tell the mother you want your money back and will be telling every person you know how badly run the yard is, also that you hope everyone on the yard is being honest in their benefits as your friend happens to work for social and you will be asking.
I would cause so much trouble for the lot of them, they will be begging your forgiveness,


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (9 September 2011)

aintgotnohay said:



			i bought a new pink wheelbarrow last week id saved up and it cost me £45 as was fed up of small metal one i had.jokingly said i was going to lock it up if people on diy yard used it.well some of them decided to put it on the stable roof one night-fine i can take a joke-thought it was funny.then they filled it with water and put it on a lower roof and yes you guessed it i got bloomin soaked but found the whole thing amusing.so i thought right ill padlock it up for a joke.the daughters livery manager who is a livery has cut through the lock and put the following on fb

 "I did it wednesday u go n buy another lock i'll just smash the barrow up next time, ********ng pathetic lockin ur barrow up thought u woz an adult not a child"

its my barrow and surely ill decide wot to do with it.im just gobstacked.

what would you do?
		
Click to expand...


What the hell is wrong with people these days and to think these people are put in charge of horses, what is wrong with locking up your property ?? What would I do, I'd move to a yard where the owners provide a professional service. Good luck.


----------



## Achinghips (9 September 2011)

How old is this girl YO's daughter? You must speak to the YO immediately or leave immediately. It sounds to me that you are not safe so you need to protect yourself by taking action. How old are you?


----------



## malcolmmacaw (9 September 2011)

Leave!! Simples!


----------



## melxvengeance (9 September 2011)

put her wheelbarrow on the roof and fill it with *****. see how she likes it.


----------



## Lila (9 September 2011)

I was on ayard once where i used to leave all my tools out for people to use until things started getting broke ad no one would own up to who done it. So i started locking them away and near enough everyone on the yard stopped speaking to me. So i decided to leave and left my stuff overnight to clar my stable the next day. When i got down they had taken my tools and hid them so i had to leave without someof them. I was fuming as its not cheap to buy stuff,
Not the yard im on we all put our stuff in tack rooms i dont have tim to wait for someone to finish with MY tools that I paid for. 
My tool come to over £100+ all together  and i couldnt afford to pay for more if someone broke them as no one will ever own up if they did!


----------



## LaurenM (9 September 2011)

That's terrible. Speak to the YO and move!


----------



## Holly Hocks (9 September 2011)

Jeez just read this.  OP you need to leave and find another yard.  It is bullying - nothing else.
I detest Facebook (Faceache as I prefer to call it).  Whatever happened to the art of verbal communication?  Because I can bet my last penny that without social networking sites she would not have said any of this to your face.  Please find another yard where you and your horse can be happy.  Horses are such a big part of your life, you want to be able to enjoy the time you spend at the yard.

If you really don't want your wheelbarrow taking again, I suggest putting something on the handles - really really hot chillis should do the trick.


----------



## Marydoll (9 September 2011)

She sounds like a Nasty little ****, who needs a toe up the arse.
You do need to get out of there though by the sound of it, it sounds like a bit of a dive, with some nasty bullies in it
I did like the put her wheelbarrow on the roof and fill with **** post :


----------



## aintgotnohay (10 September 2011)

PMSL found yard late yesterday afternoon,mate and me went to yard at sparrows *art,got all the stuff out of feedroom,got the pony they not paid for as thats why they owed me money and then got the old boy loaded.last but no least chucked the barrow back of landrover.they all came out in their dressing gowns asking what was going on.stuck the vs up to them and drove out yard.yes ive left the stable messy but livery paid till end of month and we dont have to give notice as we have no contract.*happy days*.


----------



## Wagtail (10 September 2011)

Yay!


----------



## Achinghips (10 September 2011)

Good for you. They broke your lock so they can compensate by cleaning your stable out! 

I'm not normally a spiteful person but I'd be inclined to tell everyone in the vicinity what they did to you. One of the worse things that can happen to a  Yard is to acquire a bad rep because of the unreasonable behaviour of the YO and their family - people talk. 

Reasonable people on this thread had said to talk to the YO. However, you can't reason with unreasonable people, doing the v's at them left no room for interpretation and spoke their language, I guess - shocking, but brilliant - and wholly deserving for bullies!

You have definately done the right thing. Well done for finding somewhere so quickly and pis*ing off.


----------



## CeeBee (10 September 2011)

Hope it all works out well for you


----------



## Pampered Ponies (10 September 2011)

aintgotnohay said:



			stuck the vs up to them and drove out yard
		
Click to expand...

Well done you - hope they got the message


----------



## Dancing Queen (10 September 2011)

good stuff, now get rid of them on facebook - keep it private so they dont know where you are! xx


----------



## Achinghips (10 September 2011)

Dancing Queen said:



			good stuff, now get rid of them on facebook - keep it private so they dont know where you are! xx
		
Click to expand...

^^ Good advice. Block them and and all their cronies from that Yard.


----------



## Ibblebibble (10 September 2011)

Dancing Queen said:



			good stuff, now get rid of them on facebook - keep it private so they dont know where you are! xx
		
Click to expand...

happy days indeed but agree with the above, cut all ties with them and don't rise to any baiting


----------



## POLLDARK (10 September 2011)

Threatening behavior is a crime, advise them that you will report them to the Police if it happens again. Should do the trick.


----------



## Chestnutmare (10 September 2011)

Brilliant news glad you found somewhere so fast now lets hope they leave you alone, and you can get on and enjoy your pony's and new wheelbarrow in peace.


----------



## ExpressPrincess (10 September 2011)

Hopefully its a happy ending, ps hope you got the ponys passport back or that might turn into a ransom!


----------



## Ranyhyn (10 September 2011)

Good gal OP  thanks for keeping us updated.  Hopefully they'll learn to treat people a little better in future.


----------



## Holly Hocks (10 September 2011)

Well done to you for getting out.  Hope you enjoy your new yard.


----------



## dray123 (10 September 2011)

I would move, you just don't need the hassle!!


----------



## mymare (10 September 2011)

CeeBee said:



			Another thread that reminds me how lucky I am to rent land on my own albeit with no facilities whatsoever. 


Click to expand...

This ^!




DragonSlayer said:



			I'd buy another lock and leave a message -

'Touch this lock and it won't be the only thing getting smashed...'...
		
Click to expand...




Glad you've found somewhere, now just promise that if THAT YO decides to give up, you won't go back there again like you did last time!  

I get the impression you are a bit intimidated by them, so take others' advice and have no more to do with them.  Block them from FB asap.

Good luck.


----------



## AndiK (10 September 2011)

Yay for you!

Agree with the cutting of ties - do this, block on FB and just end calls and delete texts.

I had a spiteful little witch cause me grief and the best thing to do is remember this: Those that are important to you know the truth, let them say what they like - They will be bulling someone else next week. Hold your head up high and take a big cleansing breath and move on. Give your self a big apt on the back too


----------



## TallyHo123 (10 September 2011)

Clippy said:



			I think i'd be looking for somewhere else to keep my horse.

How can you enjoy your horse when you have people like that around you?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. That's blummin ridiculous! Never heard anything so stupid. I would be off that yard like a shot!


----------



## Pedantic (10 September 2011)

Had a quick read through your post's, glad to see you moved to another yard and hope things work out ok for you, seems to be a thing in the horsey world, lots of Hare Soles.

Enshrine of Tools.


----------



## muddygreymare (10 September 2011)

Good on you for getting out of there. That is just awful what they did, let as many people as you can know what they did to you, as it's just not on at all. And delete them off facebook and make sure they have no ways of contacting you/finding out where you've gone. Glad you've managed to leave, hopefully you can enjoy your horses again now somewhere that isn't full of total and utter nutjobs!


----------



## SophieLouBee (10 September 2011)

Just read this, what a right old mess! Glad you are away 

First thing, I'm so glad I have my own land!
Second, I'm glad I'm scary as ****e so if I were forced to go livery, people would leave me the hell alone.


----------



## Frumpoon (10 September 2011)

I know this area really well, I think you should name and shame


----------



## jumpingbean (10 September 2011)

If you have good friends on the yard ask them to leave the yard with you and leave a dent in the yard managers/owners pocket.That will work and in the climate we are in itll hurt their pockets and if a majority leave it will close down a shed hole of a place.Major governments shut down because of this type of counter aggression.MAJORITY RULES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (10 September 2011)

aintgotnohay said:



			i bought a new pink wheelbarrow last week id saved up and it cost me £45 as was fed up of small metal one i had.jokingly said i was going to lock it up if people on diy yard used it.well some of them decided to put it on the stable roof one night-fine i can take a joke-thought it was funny.then they filled it with water and put it on a lower roof and yes you guessed it i got bloomin soaked but found the whole thing amusing.so i thought right ill padlock it up for a joke.the daughters livery manager who is a livery has cut through the lock and put the following on fb

 "I did it wednesday u go n buy another lock i'll just smash the barrow up next time, ********ng pathetic lockin ur barrow up thought u woz an adult not a child"

its my barrow and surely ill decide wot to do with it.im just gobstacked.

what would you do?
		
Click to expand...

Don't say a word!!  Look for another yard then move, then give her both barrells under that comment saying what u said here!  Don't you dare line her pockets with your money, bloody moron that she is!!

Poor you XX


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (10 September 2011)

Sorry the red mist came down and I was sooooo angry for you, I didn't realise this thread was a million years old lol x


----------



## aintgotnohay (10 September 2011)

Devonshire dumpling said:



			Sorry the red mist came down and I was sooooo angry for you, I didn't realise this thread was a million years old lol x
		
Click to expand...

it was only posted few days ago lol.


----------



## malcolmmacaw (10 September 2011)

Go girl!!!!


----------



## megsowner (11 September 2011)

can i just say i feel for you as you have been through crap, but im a single parent on benefits. I look after my autistic son and my horse is my release from his care and my daughter uses Meg to get one time with me. So please dont write off single parents cos we all aint scroungers!!


----------



## aintgotnohay (11 September 2011)

post 107  i can imagine you r not a scrounger.these people r though and so are the half breds they have bred.sorry but you need to know these people.one has deliberatly got pregnant again so can stay on benefits and avoid going onto jsa next month and they also work cash in hand jobs by doing diy liveries when they on holiday etc.one makes about 600 per month cash in hand.i know its not their childrens fault they r the way they r -its the parents.im sorry your son is autistic.you need to be at home to look after your son and give him the care he needs-you are not a scrounger!however i do believe that there is really no excuse for some peeps being on benefits and everyone who is should be doing some voluntary work of some sort to earn their benefits whilst they are looking for work from day one.some peeps say there is no such thing as a free lunch but for some there really is.


----------



## ebonyallen (11 September 2011)

Dancing Queen said:



			Move yards!

speak to yard owner/manager tell them about the behaviour and the abusive comments posted on FB.

Seriously I hate FB - never known so many cases of bullying since its inception!
		
Click to expand...

I so agree with everything said above Facebook might be great for somethings but you here all sorts of stories of people who slagg others off and worse.


----------



## JFTDWS (11 September 2011)

Have I missed something, or do I understand correctly that you nicked a pony in lieu of their debt to you?  I completely agree that you needed to get off their and that their attitude was awful - I would be reporting them for benefit fraud without hesitation - but I'm not sure taking the pony was the best idea...  Perhaps I've misunderstood?


----------



## Fransurrey (12 September 2011)

JFTD said:



			Have I missed something, or do I understand correctly that you nicked a pony in lieu of their debt to you?  I completely agree that you needed to get off their and that their attitude was awful - I would be reporting them for benefit fraud without hesitation - but I'm not sure taking the pony was the best idea...  Perhaps I've misunderstood?
		
Click to expand...

I understood it like this, too. However, I'm guessing that the OP had paid for this pony to a third party, with the YO promising to 'pay her back'. Until they've given her the money, it's the OP's property and she has every right to move him. Glad you're out of there, OP. Sounds a right hell hole!


----------



## aintgotnohay (12 September 2011)

Fransurrey said:



			I understood it like this, too. However, I'm guessing that the OP had paid for this pony to a third party, with the YO promising to 'pay her back'. Until they've given her the money, it's the OP's property and she has every right to move him. Glad you're out of there, OP. Sounds a right hell hole!
		
Click to expand...

the pony was mine im not a criminal lol.the pony wasnt paid for so still mine hence i took it with my other one.

ALL SORTED NOW AND ITS OVA AS FAR AS IM CONCERNED.THANKS TO EVERYONE ON HERE FOR THEIR HELP AND SUPPORT.


----------



## aintgotnohay (21 September 2011)

just to let you know im loving my new yard and you see all the bad comments they left me on facebook....id definetly recomend leaving a yard the way i did-in style!


----------



## aintgotnohay (22 January 2013)

BUMP.i no longer have a horse-but if you on a bitchy yard read this post.


----------



## amandaco2 (22 January 2013)

Ha she's the child. She shouldn't be touching anything not hers.is she about ten???


----------



## corbleu (22 January 2013)

I'd be shifting, pronto! Putting it on the roof, fair do's if you know each other VERY well and are both intent on having a joke I probably wouldn't kick off and to be fair with a good mate of mine have pulled similar tricks on each other (ours was a "dispute" over who had dibs on the ladder when we were painting the stables which ended with said ladder being put on the roof but was all in in good humour) but to fill that wheelbarrow with water, especially in weather like this, is not on. Not only is there the danger aspect from the increased weight but also to get soaking with temperatures as they are it makes for a miserable day at the yard. Breaking your lock is technically criminal damage - it is your property and she shouldn't be anywhere near it. To publicly say that she will smash the wheelbarrow next time - personally, I'd be looking for a new yard and deducting the cost of a new padlock from the final livery bill!!


----------



## smellsofhorse (23 January 2013)

Scheherezade said:



			Leave! Absolutely shocking behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

What a horrible person.
If she is the yard owmers daughter then i would especially not want to be on that yard!


----------



## Beausmate (23 January 2013)

The OP has left the yard.  Over a year ago now.


----------



## smellsofhorse (23 January 2013)

How old is this post!


----------



## Irishbabygirl (23 January 2013)

Just read all this - interesting reading. How come you haven't got your two anymore? 
Any reason for bumping such an old thread back up?


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (23 January 2013)

I would have moved when I got soaked. A joke is funny but getting soaked in winter, grow up.

Terri


----------



## pottamus (23 January 2013)

I have not read the other posts as too gobsmacked! But what they have done to you with your barrow in an office working environment would be classed as bullying and harrassment and would not be tolerated at all. My OH works for Rolls Royce and people have been diciplined for a lot less behaviour that is actually harrassment. 
I have my fingers crossed that you find somewhere else to go where you will be treated like a human being. Take care.


----------



## MochaDun (23 January 2013)

Irishbabygirl said:



			Just read all this - interesting reading. How come you haven't got your two anymore? 
Any reason for bumping such an old thread back up?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure why an 18 month nearly old post would be bumped when it's all done and dusted.


----------



## Spiritedly (23 January 2013)

Irishbabygirl said:



			Just read all this - interesting reading. How come you haven't got your two anymore? 
Any reason for bumping such an old thread back up?
		
Click to expand...

I think the op bumped this thread for the poster being bullied at their yard on a recent thread.


----------



## PandorasJar (23 January 2013)

It was bumped as there was a similar situation in another thread.


----------



## 1stclassalan (23 January 2013)

aintgotnohay said:



			..........its my barrow and surely ill decide wot to do with it.im just gobstacked.

what would you do?
		
Click to expand...

I come to this debate late but here's my twopen'arth:-

I'd move yards immediately but as I am probably somewhat bigger than you - I'd return to the old one when all liveries were present - call out the Y.O. grab them by the ear and twist it until they had made a grovellin apology and paid for a new padlock.

I've been known to do far worse..... but I'm a pussycat really!


----------



## Tinsel Town (23 January 2013)

that is horrid!

personally I'd write back and say that you will be padlocking your own property again, and if it is found that it has been cut again, you will be reporting it to the police for damage to property. 

you already have her confession on facebook that it was her the first time so I would do a screen shot to use as evidence if you do need to show it to the police! 

Sometimes the threat of informing them will do enough and she will just leave you alone. 

Or I'd move


----------

